# Need Mixing?



## valexnerfarious (Apr 21, 2020)

I know some of us struggle with mixing our own work and I understand how that can be frustrating. I have been mixing for many year and I really enjoy it if anyone out there is interested. Im pretty flexible 









Studio B


I am a 39 year old musician.I have been a drummer for 20 years and have been a recording mix engineer for 15 years. I am the drummer in the symphonic metal band The Human Tragedy. I also do session wo




soundcloud.com


----------



## Peter Satera (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you for letting us know, but did you have to post it three times at once?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 21, 2020)

@valexnerfarious I've deleted the duplicate posts. This one is fine though and in the appropriate subforum.


----------



## valexnerfarious (Apr 21, 2020)

My apologies


----------

